# Contador de dos digitos con 4518



## agrauer88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Buenas, como estan? soy nuevo y espero que me puedan ayudar.

Mi problema es el siguiente!
Tengo que hacer un contador de personas que entran a un local de ventas!
El sistema debe de tener 5 displays(3 para las cantidad de personas y 2 para los overflows)
Para hacer todo eso lo que utilize es obviamente los displays, chips conversores BCD/7 segmentos (4511), chips contadores (4518), chips And para poder resetear los contadores(4081). Esta casi todo hecho y cuando ingreso una onda con un generador de ondas funciona a la perfeccion!

Ahora si, el problema es el siguiente:
Lo que yo debo lograr es que el displey incremente solamente cuando la persona entra y no cuando sale. Por este motvio tendria que usar dos sensores. Si la persona pasa primero por el sensor A y luego po el B entonces incrementa el contador. Si pasa en sentido contrario (primero por B y luego por A), entonces no cuenta!!!
Como puedo hacer eso? Mi profesor recomendo usar un FF T, y la verdad es que no entiendo nada!!!

Espero una solcion que no tiene porque incluir un FF
Muchas gracias desde ya

agrauer88


----------



## El nombre (Jun 8, 2007)

Hola:

Este fué realizado por un capullo del cual estoy muy orgulloso de conocer. En el adjunto hay un contador ascendente descendente para contar las que entran y las que salen. Te puede dar una idea de como resolví el problema. Saca la parte que te interese (ascendente) y a funcionar

Saludos


----------



## agrauer88 (Jun 8, 2007)

La verdad es que te agradezco muchisimo porque me sirvio y entendi como hacerlo!
Lo implemento y luego te comento como resulto
Muchas gracias por la ayuda
agrauer88


----------



## zamora207 (Ene 27, 2008)

buenas, el otro dia rescate de un radiocaset antiguo un display de 8 segmentos doble y con catodo comun.

ya se usar uno simple, 8 segmentos pero no doble, con decodificador BCD.

El componente tiene 2 catodos comunes a cada parte que representa un numero, pero solo tiene 8 entradas para activar los segmentos, de modo que se activan a la vez en cada numero y solo puedo representar cosas del estilo de: 22, 55, 77....

espero que alguien me pueda explicar su funcionamiento para poder representar del 00 al 99.

el display doble es:   E3-2030APR3


muchisimas gracias!


----------



## adg (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola zamora207.
Yo he hecho un circuito con 2 7seg, y un solo Bcd-7seg(7447). Para hacer ese circuito emplee una señal de reloj, a una frecuencia altilla. También utilize un multiplexor 2 a1. Resumiendo: la señal del reloj se conecta al comun de los 7seg (no se si había que hacer algo mas aquí), y también a la linea de control del BCD-7seg(7447) . Lo que se hace es meter 2 numeros al multiplexor, y  este con la ayuda del reloj a frecuencia alta hará que nuestros ojos vean 2 numeros diferentes a la vez.
Me imagino que se podrá hacer de otra manera, pero la desconozco.
Un saludo.


----------



## heli (Ene 27, 2008)

Esos displays son para usar con técnicas de multiplexado: activas el primer cátodo y pones en los ánodos los datos del primer número, luego desactivas el cátodo. Más tarde activas el otro cátodo y pones en los ánodos los datos del segundo número. 
Tienes que construir un circuito electrónico que realice esas operaciones unas decenas de veces por segundo y parecerá que están los dos números encendidos a la vez. 
Esta técnica se usa con displays de muchos dígitos porque simplifica mucho el conexionado.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 27, 2008)

Para contar desde 00 hasta 99 necesitas por supuesto 2 contadores decimales bcd y dos decoders excitadores de display ,en la tecnologia academica básica de la universidad o institutos se enseñaban con el 7490 y se decodificaban con el 7447 en esta forma de conexión (adjunto 1)

la tecnica de multiplexear es usar un solo decoder para los displays en forma secuencial,actualmente es mas facil usar circuitos CMOS que no requieren los 5v exactos de los TTL, Este es el circuito que necesitas (adjunto 2)

No es multiplexeado el 4518 es un contador doble y el acarreo del contador de unidades vá al segundo contador,los 4511 son decoder para display de catodo común,el contador tiene un switch (count) el transistor y la red R/C asociado son antirebotes macanicos para el pulsador,a esta entrada se le puede poner otro actuador como la salida de un detector optico para contar la cantidad de personas que atraviezan una puerta,autos que ingresan a un garaje , etc,el switch de reset pone el contador a 00.Puedes hacer pruebas con este circuito para darle muchas aplicaciones.

Saludos desde Lima 

Jorge Flores Vergaray


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 27, 2008)

Corriguiendo un poco mi post anterior habia olvidado que quieres utilizar los dos displays amarrados para multiplexear en este caso el integrado a usar seria el 
 4553B - CI CMOS, contador BCD de 3 dígitos.
 El 4553B contiene tres contadores BCD con flanco de disparo negativo que, están internamente sincronizados en cascada. Sus cuatro cerrojos (latch) en la salida de cada contador permiten almacenar la cuenta de cada contador. De modo que esta información es multiplexada por un divisor de tiempo incorporado, proporcionando un único número BCD o dígito a la vez es decir necesitamos solo un decoder en vez de los dos que necesitariamos si los displays fueran independientes. El dígito de salida seleccionado, proporciona el control al display actuando sobre cada transistor el cual activa momentaneamente el display que le toca.  Por otra parte, mediante el condensador externo C se crea un oscilador en el mismo dispositivo proporcionando el reloj de exploración de baja frecuencia (de 400Hz), al derivador que selecciona la salida del multiplexor.He tenido que editar la imagen y la envio en gif como archivo adjunto ojala llegue bien, en el cicuito el 4013 flip flop esta solo como conformador de pulsos para evitar los rebotes,como vas a usar solo dos displays la resistencia de 4,7 que sale del contador 4553 va a tierra con lo que los dos displays deben trabajar contando unidades y decenas.


----------



## zamora207 (Ene 28, 2008)

muchas, gracias ahora a experimentar, probare de todo porque tengo mucho time libre ahora =D

gracias por la ayuda, saludos!


----------



## pibe_tigre (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola: yo hice este circuito contador de dos digitos, para hacer un reloj.

aca la imagen


El problema que tengo es que tiene que llegar a 59 (segundos) y empezar devuelta, pero no me sale hacerlo con compuertas. 
 Necesito ayuda en hacer la conexion con las compuertas, porque este jueves tengo que llevar el reloj a la escuela .

Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## ConectateUnMUX (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola, man, Todo bien? Tengo una duda, 
estoy haciendo un contador binario con flip flop tipo T ascendente descendente. Cuenta de 0 a 15. Ahora la macana es que no se como conectar los dos display para que me muestre el conteo. Lo unico que se es como conectar un display nomas, es decir que puedo ver como cuenta de 0 a 9....pero ahora necesito ver el 10, 11 12 13 14 15 y que vuelva a contar desde cero. Vos sabes, o tenes una idea de como puedo resolverlo?


----------



## Lueh (Nov 26, 2008)

pibe_tigre dijo:
			
		

> Hola: yo hice este circuito contador de dos digitos, para hacer un reloj.
> 
> aca la imagen
> 
> ...



lo que tenes que hacer es que cuando llegue a 60 (en ic2b tenga las salidas Q1 y Q2 un 1) esto lo podes hacer con una compuerta and, entonces cuando las dos salidas estan en 1 se coloca un 1 a la salida de la and... en esa salida tiene que haber un capacitor con una resistencia a masa, para que produzca un pulso. y eso lo conectas al reset de ic2b. entonces cada vez que llegue a 60 se pone en 0 automaticamente


----------



## Lueh (Nov 26, 2008)

pibe_tigre dijo:
			
		

> Hola: yo hice este circuito contador de dos digitos, para hacer un reloj.
> 
> aca la imagen
> 
> ...



lo que tenes que hacer es que cuando llegue a 60 (en ic2b tenga las salidas Q1 y Q2 un 1) esto lo podes hacer con una compuerta and, entonces cuando las dos salidas estan en 1 se coloca un 1 a la salida de la and... en esa salida tiene que haber un capacitor con una resistencia a masa, para que produzca un pulso. y eso lo conectas al reset de ic2b. entonces cada vez que llegue a 60 se pone en 0 automaticamente


----------



## zgouki (Nov 26, 2008)

ConectateUnMUX dijo:
			
		

> Hola, man, Todo bien? Tengo una duda,
> estoy haciendo un contador binario con flip flop tipo T ascendente descendente. Cuenta de 0 a 15. Ahora la macana es que no se como conectar los dos display para que me muestre el conteo. Lo unico que se es como conectar un display nomas, es decir que puedo ver como cuenta de 0 a 9....pero ahora necesito ver el 10, 11 12 13 14 15 y que vuelva a contar desde cero. Vos sabes, o tenes una idea de como puedo resolverlo?


Amigo trata de postear el circuito y los integrados que usaste asi te podremos ayudar de fomra mas efectiva.
Saludos


----------



## lorocator (Nov 30, 2008)

buenas estoy tratando de armar el circuito en circuit maker pero no encuentro los cmos que son, ninguno, me podrian decir los equivalentes porfavor? es urgente.


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 16, 2009)

Buenas amigos foristas, 

lo siguiente es para consultarle algo, ya que con esto puedo recibir consejos que me ayuden a dejar optimo mi circuito.

pues se trata de un reloj digital, tema de siempre, yo ya lo hice de: http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_reloj_digital.php 
me funcionó y todo, claro que con algunas modificaciones no?

bueno mi problema esta en los displays pues quiero hacerlos bien grandes, se que existen unos displays comerciales de hasta 10cm de alto por 5 de ancho, pero mi pueblo esta a mas de 1800 Km de donde los venden, decidí hacerlos con leds. 

4 leds por sefmento, es decir por cada 7 segmento hay 28 leds; el reloj tiene mas de 110 leds fuera de los puntos del segundero. 

bueno los displays son comandados por el cmos 4511, este para catodo comun, y creo qeu la mejor forma para diseñar el 7 segmento es asì:



bueno, la placa quedaria mas omenos asì:



bueno mi duda es si esta bien, o si ya antes alguien a hecho esto que recomendacion me dá, el circuito trabaja 12Vdc y a la salida del 4511 hasy 11 Vdc aprox; no sé anoche se me ocurrio que manejar los leds es mejor con un transistor modificado a seiche, para darle mas brillo, que opinan?.


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 16, 2009)

bueno, me falta eso de ubicar bien las imagenes, como hago esto? y como colocò los links aquí, lo puse como otras veces lo hago pero no quedo bien.

saludos


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 16, 2009)

corrijo el gravisimo error del display lo puse como si fuera de anodo comun, este si el verdadero esquema


----------



## Barrero0717 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola cheyo28...

Estuve viendo tus imagenes y al parecer estan bien, menos mal corregiste lo de los displays al revez  jejeje....
El circuito esta muy bien hecho, y te quedara un reloj muy bonito....
Quisiera q si por favor me mostraras todo el circuito del reloj en general, para saber q integrados utilizaste... 

Y donde pondras ese reloj tan grande jejeje....
Chao..

Andres Barrero
Estudiante de Tecnologia en Electronica


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 17, 2009)

buenas Barrero0717,

bueno te debo lo del plano completo con las modificaciones, pues hasta no tener todo listo no me pongo a lo del plano, me guiè para hacer el reloj de http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_reloj_digital.php, perdoname si no me sale el link es que soy lerdo para esto o si no copialo y pegalo ela URL.

te digo que puedes confiar en el esquema, lo que hay que modificar es la divicion de la frecuencia de 2Hz que entrega el 4512  entre 4 un diodo en la pata 7 del 4040. y listo con esto tienes una salida de 1Hz, como muestra en el esquema el 4040 da un pulso alto cada minuto, el problema es que no es tan preciso, yo que lo probè dura 62 segundos y como te podras imaginar el descuadre despues.

hoy voy a tomar la foto donde lo pienso ubicar y voy a ver si adelanto lo del plano.

saludos y exitos


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aqui pondré el nene....

es hora de actualizar el reloj


----------



## Barrero0717 (Mar 18, 2009)

jejejeje...

Si es hora de q actualizes el reloj jejeje...
y haci pondras algo con tecnologia....

Saludos y q te quede super ese reloj cheyo28

Andres Barrero
Estudiante de Tecnlogia en Electronica


----------



## magl (Mar 21, 2009)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> ... el integrado a usar seria el  4553B - CI CMOS, contador BCD de 3 dígitos.
> El 4553B contiene tres contadores BCD con flanco de disparo negativo que, están internamente sincronizados en cascada...


¿Existe algo equivalente al 4553B en el que se pueda seleccionar que el contador sea ascendente o desdentente?


----------



## banistelrroy (Mar 24, 2009)

hola a todos chicos tengo un problema he diseñado contadores pero con integrados de la familia ttl pero me sale muy caro y un poco tedioso ya q uso muchos componentes lo q necesito es simple quiero un contador de tres digitos y quiero usar lo mas minimo en integrados aver si me ayudan talvez halla un contador de tres digitos en un solo integrado y talvez halli mismo pueda configurar los pulsos de reloj y encuanto a los codificadores bcd tambien quiero q los tenga en uno solo para los 3 display.-.bueno chicos ayudenme enviemme esa información......gracias a todos de ante mano


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 25, 2009)

bueno amigos a la electronica, subo las fotos del display de catodo comun que estoy haciendo para mi reloj 100%  de compuertas digitales. quedo de pelos....

me guie sobre un articulo de Ucontrol sobre este tipos de displays http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Display_LED_de_4_digitos

Ahora tengo un problemilla y es con las horas resulta que el reloj me cuenta de 0 a 11, osea que a las 12 marca 00, estilo hora militar, pero me agradarìa si marcara 12. el contador binario x2 esel cmos 4518 y el deco es el 4511, estaba pensando usar un cd4002 (NOR x2 de 4 entradas) una nor por cada 4 salidas binaria del 4518, cuando el display muestre 00 la salida de las 2 compuertas llegan a una compuerta and y la salida esta va al CLOK del 4518 para que pase de una de 00 a 01; bueno eso en la teoria.

Agradecerìa si alguien ha hecho algo parecido y me ayude a resolver el problema; se pueden guiar del plano que tiene el enlace arriba (kemisa), saludos......ah.... y dejo el diseño en eagle por si alguien lo necesita en alguno de sus proyectos


----------



## tonydgr (Ago 9, 2009)

hola soy estudiante y me han pedido un trabajo les explico el circuito es el sgt.:
me dieron este problema el circuito debe tener 8 pulsadores con dos display's
un ejemplo al pulsar el pulsador tres tiene que verse en un display el numero del pulsador(3) y el orden (1)
luego pulso el pulsador 5 y me debe salir en un display 5 y en el otro el 2 q seria el orden
y asi sucesivamente, espero q me puedan ayudar: tengo varias ideas pero no puedo unirlas y aparte el display tiene q conservar el numero hasta q se le mande otra señal

gracias por su tiempo y agradezco de antemano su ayuda
atte. anthony guzmán


----------



## alexus (Ago 9, 2009)

sabes lo que necesitas? 

una pregunta, los numeros deben mantenerse encendidos, o al soltar el pulsador desaparecen?


----------



## saiwor (Ago 9, 2009)

Bienvenido...
no te entendii bien... adivino: pulsas la tecla Nº 5, en el display sale Nº 5,,, y que orden hablas?... es decir: en orden acendente o decendente.

PD:
Se decis que es un trabajo... con que objetivo... un problema?
____
simepre me ganas alexus


----------



## alexus (Ago 9, 2009)

aleatorio, pero que en el segundo display aparezca en que turno fue pulsado!


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 9, 2009)

creo que le entendí, 2 displays: uno comandado por que boton apretaste y el otro un contador ascendente comandado por todos los botones, lo que no se es si debe retener el valor al soltar, pero habria que diseñarlo, quisá lo mas facil es usar un contador para el display de orden(que por cierto hay que agregarle un PoR y/o un boton de reset) como un 4518 y un 4511 para la converison a 7 seg.
el otro display iria con otro 4511 y se podria usar el latch del mismo para retener, pero hay que hacer la logica de compuertas para controlarlo, eso se lo dejo a alguien que tenga ganas.


----------



## alexus (Ago 9, 2009)

claro, esa tambien es mi duda.

que es un por?


----------



## tonydgr (Ago 9, 2009)

gracias por su respuesta tan rapida. sobre el display si deve retener el numero hasta q se pulse otro pulsador y se mande otra señal
para ser exactos el profesor dejo este problema:

tenemos 8 corredores cada uno en su respectivo carril llega el primeor y presiona el pulsador de su respectivo carril y debe aparecer en el display el orden de llegada (1°) y el numero de su carril y asi llega otro y pulsa su pulsador y deve salir el numero de su carril y su puesto (2°) 

en pokas plabras en un display debe aparecer el numero del pulsador q se presiona (1-8) y en el otro cuenta cuantas veces se ha mandado un pulso  no c si me dejo entender.

la parte del contador la tengo pero el circuito q reconosca q numero de pulsador se presiona y q se vea en el display no la tengo

gracias espero sus respuestas


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 9, 2009)

por= power on reset, genera una señal de reset para los flips flops y contadores cuando se la da anargia al circuito, se puede hacer muy simple con un RC y una compuerta no inversora o un not, preferentemente schmitt trigger.


----------



## alexus (Ago 9, 2009)

y yo que lo estaba diseñando con diodos...

se podria hacer con compuertas.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 10, 2009)

ahi me puse a diseñarlo


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 10, 2009)

ahi adjunto el esquematico, igual le faltan los antirebotes a cada pulsador.

EDIT: tambien le falta el reset del contador


----------



## tonydgr (Ago 11, 2009)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda, me sirvio de mucho..


----------



## jluisq (Abr 8, 2010)

Me han dejado el mismo trabajo.
Una consulta lucassiglo21, en tu esuema, las flechas que salen de los integrados y la RV1
tambien van a VDD?.
la pata 2 de la RV1 a done va conectada?
muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
como decimos aqui en peru ! tu si que tiras !


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola.

El termimal que está conectado a la punta va al +Vcc, el otro terminal queda libre (sin conexión).
Pero también debes poner 7 resistencia entre el 4511 y la pantalla numérica de LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jluisq (Abr 9, 2010)

ok. muchas gracias elaficionado.
es la primera vez que estoy en un foro, y me parece de gran ayuda.
ya llegara mi turno para colaborar.


----------



## 147896325 (Abr 14, 2010)

si quieres algo similar a una calculadora  utiliza un codificador y un registro de corrimiento ppara retener y desplazar los datos


----------



## jluisq (Abr 14, 2010)

claro, para que en el segundo display se queden memorizado los datos hasta recibir otro pulso colocare un registro antes de su 4511.


----------



## ale4941 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hola gente soy nuevo en el foro..*
*Recién me inicio a la electrónica...*
*Tengo un problema con el contador 4518 y codificador 4511, intento hacer un cronometro que cuente de 1 a 23(para hacer las horas del dia). Pero mi problema es que cuando empieza a contar empieza con 11 y cuando termina en 23 se resetea y deberia empezar de 0 pero empieza en 11...*
*No se cual es el Problema me volvi loco pensando sin resultados*
*Por eso lo pongo aca para que me den una mano y pueda seguir adelante*
*Les dejo el archivo esta en formato livewire..*​ 


*Gracias saludos!*​


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola ale4941

A ver, verifica este a ver si te sirve

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ale4941 (Jul 22, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias MrCarlos

Pero solo tengo una duda cuando empieza , es decir empieza de 11 no deveria empezar de 0 segun un compañero de clase es un error de livewire, es probable que sea un error de livewire?
Si yo lo hago en "la vida real" esto debería funcionar bien no?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola ale4941

Si, creo que si es un error de LiveWire; de cualquier modo le puedes conectar un capacitor de 5 microFaradios a las entradas R de los contadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## German0790 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pero que tipo de registro colocarias antes del 4511 ¿?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola German0790

Como que desde el 09/ago/2009 Están dejando esa tarea en las escuelas.

Ve este enlace quizas te sirva el circuito que aparece en el primer mensaje de Dochapu.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/duda-diseno-contador-41040/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jluisq (Ago 2, 2010)

German ahora que me lo recuerdas, el 4511 es un latch decoder. Entonces no necesitas poner 
un registro pues ya tiene uno dentro.
Sorry.


----------



## locomoi (Jun 28, 2012)

estoy haciendo un contador de dos dígitos  con 4511 y 4518 pero no puedo hacer el
display de led´s la idea no ocupar muchos transistores solo un par le agradecería mucho
la ayuda en este tema.

una imagen como tendría que quedar o similar.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 28, 2012)

Milagros a Lourdes; si lo que quieres es mucha corriente no te vale el integrado solo, igual si son de ánodo común te sirve un ULM2008 o semejante, pero en todo caso eso es lo mismo que poner ocho transistores por display.


----------



## chrismike64 (Feb 21, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos he hecho un circuito contador de dos digitos segun el diagrama que encontre, pero lo que pasa es que los displays encienden pero el display 1, no cuenta y se supone que tiene que contar hasta 9
Aqui esta el diagrama






Ayuda por favor lo tengo que presentar mañana
el archivo es creado en livewire


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

El contador funciona bien, pero tienes invertidos los display.
El de la derecha va a la izquierda y el que está a la izquierda va a la derecha, es decir tienes invertido unidades con decenas.
O inviertes los display o colocas las conexiones en el lugar correcto


----------



## chrismike64 (Feb 21, 2013)

No entiendo! El contador de dos digitos lo trae como ejemplo el liveware y funcional, el problema es que en el protoboard no cuenta el display 1 se queda en cero, lo mismo el display 2 pero el display 2 solo cambia cuando en el display 1 reinicie la cuenta(el problema en si es que no se visualiza el conteo en el display 1 solo se queda estático)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

chrismike64 dijo:


> No entiendo! El contador de dos digitos lo trae como ejemplo el liveware y funcional, el problema es que en el protoboard no cuenta el display 1 se queda en cero, lo mismo el display 2 pero el display 2 solo cambia cuando en el display 1 reinicie la cuenta(el problema en si es que no se visualiza el conteo en el _*display 1 solo se queda estático*_)



A mi me cuenta las decenas, baja la frecuencia del 555 para poder verlo mejor


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2013)

Mirando el datasheet el pin No 10 del 4026 aparece como salida segmento A y en el circuito esta conectado al clock del ultimo contador  raro???  ademas el CE es activo en bajo y ahi esta al aire??? estara bien asi???


----------



## chrismike64 (Feb 21, 2013)

entonces que pin esta mal conectado del 555 porque a mi no me sale nada


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2013)

Si solo debes cambiar lo que dice fogo y te sale, a mi me salio ya, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## chrismike64 (Feb 21, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> Mirando el datasheet el pin No 10 del 4026 aparece como salida segmento A y en el circuito esta conectado al clock del ultimo contador  raro???  ademas el CE es activo en bajo y ahi esta al aire??? estara bien asi???



No esta conectado el pin 10 con el clock esta conectado al pin 7 del display
El CE ya lo conecte al negativo y no pasa nada



ya inverti los diplays pero aun asi sigue sin contar se quedan estaticos



Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda el circuito ya me funcionó
Gracias!!!!


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2013)

Aca mira como debe ir, en la captura podes ver que estaba funcionando, chauuuuuuuu

el CE debe ir si o si al negativo en la vida real, en el simulador si no conectas no importa si lo pones a 1 se bloquea como debe ser


----------



## santi21 (Mar 1, 2013)

Buenas tardes,
estoy intentando pasar a la práctica un proyecto diseñado en ISIS que consiste en un contador simple de 2 dígitos.
Para comenzar a probar, conecté en la protoboard un solo dígito (display de 7 segmentos cátodo común), dos integrados (4029 y 4511) y las resistencias de 330 ohms (entre el 4511 y el display) y lo activo con un pulsador para avanzar los números.

Los problemas que surgieron fueron varios: 
1) El contador pasa de a 1 o de a varios números. 
2) Necesito transistores para aumentar la corriente que entran a los displays pero no se de que tipo usar y si conectarlos tipo emisor común o colector común.

Supongo que el punto 1) debe ser un problema de "ruido" porque lo pruebo con una señal de salida de un 555 y funciona bien.

Gracias desde ya!

Me olvidaba, todo el sistema está alimentado por 5V.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 1, 2013)

Amigo, sube el esquema que utilizas.
El 1er. problema NO es ruido, sino problema tipico del rebote mecanico de un interruptor.
En el 2do. punto no es necesario utilizar transistores, pues el 4511 esta preparado para accionar directamente un segmento.
El problema puede suceder que utilizas una unica resistencia en comun.


----------



## santi21 (Mar 1, 2013)

Gudino Roberto,

Ahí adjunto el archivo de lo que monté en el protoboard (el archivo fue hecho en Proteus ISIS).
Te agradezco si me explicas un poco más lo del rebote mecánico y cómo solucionarlo.

Por otro lado te comento que supuse que necesito transistores, pero realmente no se lo que sucede. El problema es que todos los números aparecen bien, salvo el 8 que comienza bien pero luego se apaga la linea del medio, pero seguido el 9 funciona con esa linea.
La única forma que logré que ese la linea del medio apareciera en el momento del 8 es desconectando salidas del 4511 (ejemplo Qain6 y Qbin11).

Gracias por la rápida respuesta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 1, 2013)

Amigo chequea que las salidas del contador, se correspondan a las entradas BCD del 4511. Respecto al rebote, puedes buscar en la red, multiples formas de evitarlo.


----------



## santi21 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ya revise todas. Además los números avanzan bien. Parece tal cual que no le de la potencia.
Respecto a lo otro, gracias! Casi que lo tengo solucionado.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 1, 2013)

Buenas noches santi21

El problema que tienes con el 8, lo más probables es que tengas un error en alguna conexión, revísalo.

He hecho un pequeña reforma a tu diseño, los rebotes estarán minimizados, aunque esto Proteus no lo contempla.

Sal U2


----------



## covra (May 25, 2013)

Buenos dias

LLevo varios dias montando un circuito que mida tiempos de respuestas a traves de pulsadores. 
Tiene un modulo de control por pic, un simon says, 555, cronometros.. cosas asi. 
El caso es que tengo todos los bloques funcionando correctamente en Proteus, pero cuando he montado el crono (basicamente un contador hecho con 4518 y 4511 ) me da los siguientes problemas:

 - Los 4511 no "generan" bien los numeros en los displays (catodo comun), es decir , en vez de numeros me salen caracteres "raros"

- El circuito cuenta de manera erratica,  conecte o desconecte el 555, es decir, lo deje al aire o lo conecte a su salida

- Ni reset ni el hold me funcionan correctamente, es decir, o no me resetea, o directamente, no hace nada


 He comprobado que no haya cortos ni que fallen pistas.

Utilizo una fuente regulable que tenia por el taller (5V aprox).

Los dos unicos cables que quedan al aire son los que interconexionan este bloque con el siguiente. He probado a ponerlos a masa y al aire (segun esquema) (En la foto el cable correspondiente a MR_OUT no está, pero lo solde segun esquema del Proteus)

Alguien puede darme alguna pista para saber por donde seguir? Gracias!!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2013)

Hola covra

Lo Que Puede estar pasando con las figuras en los Display’s es que exista algún(os) alambres conectados erróneamente entre el PCB y los Display’s.
Aquí te faltan, no porque sea la causa de los caracteres extraños, unas resistencias limitadoras para cada segmento.

El conteo errático puede ser causa del ruido que producen los botone al conmutar. Aquí podrías utilizar un circuito Antirebote para eliminar ese efecto.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## covra (May 26, 2013)

bueno, he conseguido solucionar algo.... jeje, como siempre error humano. ..
los leds d los displays estaban en orden erroneo, por eso los numeros "raros"...

en cuanto al resto de errores, creo que es  por el ruido de la fuente que es un poco viejuna... le metere un 7805 y un par de condensadores por aqui y por alla a ver que pasa...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 26, 2013)

tendrias que usar unas resistencias en el display ante de que se te quemen los led internos y por ultimo conectacte bien el 555


----------

